# How often can I give vitamin B?



## smilesx4 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi,

yes I have yet another question! I have a small anemic goat that I have wormed, given red cell and fortified B. I began this 2 days ago. How long can I give her the B? I also began probiotics last night and I am not sure how long to give this to her also?

Another question is, we have a cold/wet snap hitting us today. My buck is still outside (quarantine for another 2 weeks since he is new) in a cow hutch filled with hay. I don't want him to get sick, so should I give him B to help? I am not quite sure of the guide lines on giving B and don't want to waste it or over do it.


thanks everyone, you are such a great help!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would give the B complex once daily until you see improvement in the color of her eyes...Probiotics are good daily until she is off any antibiotics or wormer and she is eating drinking chewing a cud ect...

for your buck...B complex wont hurt...daily until the cold snap passes if you choose..or keep watch to see if there is a need, check eyes for color daily, since stress canover whelm him,..be sure he has enough shelter to keep him out of the wind, extra hay bedding to snuggle in....

best wishes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, it is safe to give daily. As long as you need.


----------



## smilesx4 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Have you done a fecal on the for to see if you have gotten rid of what it was?


----------



## smilesx4 (Jan 9, 2014)

sweetgoats said:


> Have you done a fecal on the for to see if you have gotten rid of what it was?


no, but that is next on my list. She was just wormed Saturday and I am not sure how long it takes to kill off the worms. I am planning on worming again in 10 days and I was going to do a fecal after that. This is what I've done so far....

day 1 -worm/red cell/vitamin B
day 2 -red cell/vitamin B/probiotics
day 3 -vitamin B/probiotics

she is still staying with the group, eating lots of hay. Not much feed, but her poos are getting better. She is very anemic and I know that can take a long time to correct. Her eyes are still very pale pink. Everyone else is a nice bright pink. So that is good at least.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would have a fecal done to include coccidia before you give any more wormer.


----------

